# JUNE 2009 Meeting



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am ahead of the game this time guys and gals.

Coming up, for our June 2009 meeting.

date June 13th (second weekend of June)
time 1:00 pm
place ADG
topic Assuming we get our Tropica order in on time we will be viewing the Tropica "Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium" DVD. If not ,we maybe able to convince Bhushan to bring the AGA 2008 DVD and do the Tropica one later.

Also, as you all know. Those of you that are currently paid on dues and are undecided on the contest tank, I have sent you an email or PM to quiz you on your stance. This will be finalized this Friday (May 15) the officers and "core committee" and will be acted on appropriately as required by the majority opinion of the entire club. So I need you to cast your vote as it is. Please email or PM me your opinion so as not to clutter this thread up. If you are not a updated member or have made your choice known then I did not notify you. If you would like to update your membership please call or PM me ASAP.

thanks
Kevin


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's off topic but I was gonna say, man, just the other day I had this dream (for real) that I had clear, see-through ADA stands and there they are! Not sure if any of you have checked out their website recently, but there are now clear ADA stands


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul, please post link, I can't find it!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Paul, you have had too much coffee. Or something  I can not find it either.

and you are right, way off topic.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> It's off topic but I was gonna say, man, just the other day I had this dream (for real) that I had clear, see-through ADA stands and there they are! Not sure if any of you have checked out their website recently, but there are now clear ADA stands


I guess he meant THIS.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Group order anyone?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

good lord, considering the price of the metal and wood stands I do not think I could afford to look at this one for too long.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Its also listed in their 2009 "Nature Aquarium Book". Just got my copy today! 

Still waiting for my Tropica catalog and DVD that I ordered on 5/2


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey guys, I just hit the lottery, free ADA glass stand for each NASH member =]



Oh wait...I am dreaming!!!!!!!!

Very nice indeed, but I rather prefer the equipment to be hidden! not shown!!!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Hey guys, I just hit the lottery, free ADA glass stand for each NASH member =]
> 
> Oh wait...I am dreaming!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very nice indeed, but I rather prefer the equipment to be hidden! not shown!!!!


 Dude, John, that's why you gotta also have clear filter, clear fish, and clear everything. Heck let's just imagine everything IS there

BTW, CRS finally bred so once they are older I will send some to ya!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha nice! It would be a floating aquascape! 

And sweet man! I can't wait!

I just acquired some orange bee shrimp and snowballs


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I just pulled some more _Diodia virginiana_ (emersed) and threw it in my tank to get it converting to submerged. If anyone wants to try it out, I can bring a few stems. They'll only have been submersed for 3 weeks by the meeting so they'll still need some time to really get growing. As far as I know, only 3 people in the US are growing this in tanks right now, even though it is easy to find in the Houston area.

Here's a link to some pics I took in my tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts-discussions/61752-diodia-virginiana-2.html

If you go to the first post, I linked some sites that describe the species.

Also, does anyone have any shrimp they can share? I'd like to try some out (maybe Red Cherries? ).

-Dave


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

If you guys didn't get the Tropica video I can bring my copy. It plays fine on my laptop also.

And dave, in case you need it Fish Gallery has a sale on cherry shrimp for 10/$10. I will also bring my O2 test kit for you to measure the effects of 24/7 CO2.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dave, what happened to the blue shrimp you got?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

kwc1974 said:


> Dave, what happened to the blue shrimp you got?


I put them in my daughters tank, and they are really blue. I was hoping to get some Red Cherries for the big tank at the auction, but I got out-bid.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

If you around my area today {memorial day} I can give you some red shrimp. 
Call first to make sure the wife doesn't have me out doing honey do's.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The old man said:


> If you around my area today {memorial day} I can give you some red shrimp.
> Call first to make sure the wife doesn't have me out doing honey do's.


Thanks, Glenn! I'll give you a 'holler this afternoon. :horn:


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I am redoing my 50 gallon tank and will have a lot of Crypts for someone at the next meeting. They are quite large plants and consist of Green and Bronze. I'll trim them up before bringing so if anyone needs them let me know. Making room for more light to bottom of tank. 
Dave, did the shrimp make it to your tank ok? The "minuta" is taking hold now and I'm getting new lobed leaves on some. I checked the Plant finder and that seems common on some species of Marsilea


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenn,

The shrimp are doing great. THANKS!! I'm floating a bit of that marsilea now to see if I can get a flower. My new suspicion is _Marsilea hirsuta_ (but you never know for sure until you confirm it with a flower, I guess).

If no one else needs crypts, I'll take them for my newly acquired tank. I'm currently thinking up a scape for it.

-Dave


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

arty: Tropica order has arrived


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok 4 days away from the meeting. I will be bringing the Tropica catalogs with me...of course. I also still have copies of the DoAqua catalog if there are people who have not yet received it.

Also, remember to bring plants for the plant swap. Please properly label them with the correct name if possible. Please bag the plants by type, try not to group plants all together into one bag. This is for the benefit of new and old members alike. Thanks. Also, any plants that are left at the end of the swap can be donated to sell for NASH proceeds.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I am looking for a few stems of Ludwigia arcuata, E americana and R colorata.
I will bring HM, M umbarosum and M minuta.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have some Crypt. retrospiralis I can bring and a few odds & ends.

All the _Diodia virginiana _I had is gone (experiment gone very badly...and I now know they need CO2 to grow) but I can bring emmersed shoots if someone special-requests it. It really is a good stem plant, but so far I see it needs good light, CO2, and good ferts.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

remember to bring money for the catalog if you want one.

BTW I really like the heads up that we are doing here for the plant swap.

Luis and Bhushan, I will be bring your Rotal SP. Green I will have some more to give out as well. Also, be on the look out for Hygro "bold" and "minuta"

Be sure to label these.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Bhushan,
I'll bring you some stems of L. arcuata

John


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Kev and John, thanks. That would get me going. See ya Saturday.

Bhushan


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Bhushan,
How many stems are you looking for?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

John, I am looking for maybe 5-10 stems.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

B, ditto on the rotala green

Sorry, how many stems? I figured at least 10-15 for you.


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

I just talked to Kevin, He asked me to update the time, We will be meeting at 12 not 1pm!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Still not sure if can make it with wife still in hospital, but the surgery went well. Just depends on her "mood" when I bring her home.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

kwc1974 said:


> B, ditto on the rotala green
> 
> Sorry, how many stems? I figured at least 10-15 for you.


15 would be fine.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

The old man said:


> Still not sure if can make it with wife still in hospital, but the surgery went well. Just depends on her "mood" when I bring her home.


G, family first. Good to know the surgery went well.
Take care.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Good meeting. nice to see old face and some new one too! For those that stayed behind we were treated to Mr. Navarro scaping the mini M in the conference room. Didn't bring my camera but hopefully it will be posted some time in the future. 

Cheers!


----------

